# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الشيخ عبدالقادرالكيلا ني رؤية تاريخية معاصرة

## فالح الحجية

كتاب الشيخ عبدالقادرالكيلا  ني رؤية تاريخية معاصرة للباحث جمال الدين فالح الكيلاني تقديم المؤرخ عمادعبدالسلام رؤوف صدر عن مؤسسة مصر مرتضى للكتاب بيروت -بغداد 2011والكتاب ينقسم الى قسمين الاول دراسة اكاديمية تاريخية عن سيرة الامام الشيخ عبدالقادرالكيلا  ني بكل تفاصيلها الرئيسة والقسم الثاني دراسة وتحقيق مخطوطة تاريخية نادرة عن سيرة الامام الشيخ عبدالقادر الكيلاني قرظ الكتاب عدد من الاعلام منهم حسين علي محفوظ وكمال مظهر احمد وسالم الالوسي---ومن اهم طروحاته ان الامام الكيلاني من مواليد جيل العراق لاجيل الطبرستان وانه ساهم بصورة مباشرة في الحروب الصليبية وغيرها من الموضوعات الجديدة والمهمة

----------

